# dinc2 ice cream port happening!



## fixxxer2012

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1309624

look at the last few pages, a member has it booting on his dinc2! :grin3:


----------



## nitsuj17

it ll be an sdk port...never particularly functional (as most sdk ports are...or usable enough to be ur regular rom)...everyone always gets excited to poke around for a few minutes then flash back

wait a month or two for alpha source built ics roms


----------



## fixxxer2012

nitsuj17 said:


> it ll be an sdk port...never particularly functional (as most sdk ports are...or usable enough to be ur regular rom)...everyone always gets excited to poke around for a few minutes then flash back
> 
> wait a month or two for alpha source built ics roms


it's still exciting. i heard yesterday that the 4.0 source will be released shortly.


----------



## nitsuj17

fixxxer2012 said:


> it's still exciting. i heard yesterday that the 4.0 source will be released shortly.


after the galaxy nexus is launched


----------



## Mattes

Such a pessimist, the point is its gonna come out eventually unlike honeycomb.

And a sdk port may not be to functional its better then not having it at all, and its a great early preview and can provide some good info about how ics will work with the hardware and some bugs and tweaks can be made, found,experienced or show what might have to be done before an actual port can begin when the source is released

Sent from my Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ProTekk

I'll stick to playing with the source. Wouldn't touch an SDK port if my life depended on it. Yes I know, I know. "What about the excitement of something new and proof of concept?!" It's a phase. SDK port is dropped. "OH MAH GAWD DIS IS AWESOMESAUCE!" Then the source drops. "AWWW DIS PORT IZ DA SUKK YO, DEVS R YUH EVEN TRYIN TO USE DA FUXXIN SOURCE? YOU DEVS SUCK!" Any devs know what I'm talking about? Lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sjpritch25

Things will really get going once source is released.


----------



## nitsuj17

Vulpe said:


> Such a pessimist, the point is its gonna come out eventually unlike honeycomb.
> 
> And a sdk port may not be to functional its better then not having it at all, and its a great early preview and can provide some good info about how ics will work with the hardware and some bugs and tweaks can be made, found,experienced or show what might have to be done before an actual port can begin when the source is released
> 
> Sent from my Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


not a pessimist, a realist

sdk ports are just 5-10 minutes of fun, and not worth the hype they get

and they wont tell you anything much about ur devices ability to actually run ics, other than it boots


----------



## ProTekk

"nitsuj17 said:


> not a pessimist, a realist
> 
> sdk ports are just 5-10 minutes of fun, and not worth the hype they get
> 
> and they wont tell you anything much about ur devices ability to actually run ics, other than it boots


+1

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JAS_21

nitsuj17 said:


> not a pessimist, a realist
> 
> sdk ports are just 5-10 minutes of fun, and not worth the hype they get
> 
> and they wont tell you anything much about ur devices ability to actually run ics, other than it boots


Agreed. I have seen a couple of ports like that back when Froyo and GB came out, they didn't function well if at all.


----------



## fixxxer2012

i bet we have an ice cream rom by x-mas. im also curious how htc will implement sense over top of ice cream. the inc2 will NEVER get 4.0 aside from custom roms. im perfectly content until the vigor drops.


----------



## Maniac2k

Isnt the vigor, aka rezound dropping in a couple weeks? I would hope you could make it that long.


----------



## smooth3006

Maniac2k said:


> Isnt the vigor, aka rezound dropping in a couple weeks? I would hope you could make it that long.


double post*


----------



## smooth3006

smooth3006 said:


> i know ill be buying it come the 1st of the year.


----------



## fixxxer2012

ill also be waiting awhile to pick the vigor up, i won't lie, the moto razr looks like a kickass phone too.


----------



## Maniac2k

Razr looks good except locked bootloader and non removable batt. Bootloader makes it an instant no go.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Maniac2k said:


> Razr looks good except locked bootloader and non removable batt. Bootloader makes it an instant no go.


i read yesterday that the bootloader will be able to be unlocked but i agree the non-removable battery is a concern.


----------



## Maniac2k

Yeah heard that bootloader will still be locked in us though.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Maniac2k said:


> Yeah heard that bootloader will still be locked in us though.


yeah but having an unlocked bootloader overseas will help our devs crack the US version.


----------



## prenedo

Maniac2k said:


> Razr looks good except locked bootloader and non removable batt. Bootloader makes it an instant no go.


You can't remove the battery? Damn, I like(d) that phone alot, but that sounds like a brick waiting to happen.... a Kevlar brick


----------



## Grnlantern79

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah but having an unlocked bootloader overseas will help our devs crack the US version.


Once moto locks its bootloaders they stay locked. Over seas it will come unlocked so this will give them no help in unlocking the locked one.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Grnlantern79 said:


> Once moto locks its bootloaders they stay locked. Over seas it will come unlocked so this will give them no help in unlocking the locked one.


i see you trolled your way over here!

you better read up again because it was announced front page of android central that moto will have an unlock tool for the overseas version.


----------



## Grnlantern79

fixxxer2012 said:


> i see you trolled your way over here!
> 
> you better read up again because it was announced front page of android central that moto will have an unlock tool for the overseas version.


Ok then so if a door has a lock over seas will that key help you open this door over here in America? They will use a method similar to Bionic to lock this down. We will see who is right.


----------



## icanhazdroid

Grnlantern79 said:


> Ok then so if a door has a lock over seas will that key help you open this door over here in America? They will use a method similar to Bionic to lock this down. We will see who is right.


----------



## fixxxer2012

oh lantern i miss our arguments from xda.

http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-razr-will-have-bootloader-unlock-solution-international-versions

heres the story from android central.


----------



## Grnlantern79

fixxxer2012 said:


> oh lantern i miss our arguments from xda.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-razr-will-have-bootloader-unlock-solution-international-versions
> 
> heres the story from android central.


Read it but still sounds like a lot of hoping to me. If it happens I will eat my crow if it doesn't I have some frozen crow to thaw out just for you. Only believe half of what you read not saying it can't happen but an article like that brings a lot of traffic to their site.
Oh and I am not trolling over here for no reason I rooted my friends Droid Inc 2 and i am trying to get my wife one on the cheap.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Grnlantern79 said:


> Read it but still sounds like a lot of hoping to me. If it happens I will eat my crow if it doesn't I have some frozen crow to thaw out just for you. Only believe half of what you read not saying it can't happen but an article like that brings a lot of traffic to their site.
> Oh and I am not trolling over here for no reason I rooted my friends Droid Inc 2 and i am trying to get my wife one on the cheap.


i was just kidding about the trolling. i won't buy moto or samsung. im getting the htc vigor anyways.

but yes the dinc2 is a solid phone, it's basically the tbolt with no lte and a smaller screen.


----------

